# Brinkmann Split Door Smoker



## carolinadon (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone!!

I have a question on a mod for the Brinkmann Split Door Smoker. I read a thread not long ago where a member here replaced his charcoal pan with the Charm-glow Wok.  How is the clearance between the wok and the water pan??  Did you have to rearrange the racks?? 

Thanks for all the help in advance!!!


----------



## niloroth (Feb 11, 2010)

If the wok is the same type as mine it will sit just about as low as the stock charcoal pan would.  So long as you are not overfilling the wok, you should have no issues.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried the Wok, but i only got maybe an 1 hr and a 1/2 burn time on each dump... To me thats way too much babysitting. 
So I made a firebox, and now i can get a 6hr burn unattended. ;-) more time to drink some beer and talk some trash. And i use the charcoal pan as my ashpan ;-)
here's a pic of mines.


----------



## carolinadon (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you have any leaks around the doors??  If so, what do you recommend to seal them??


----------



## niloroth (Feb 12, 2010)

It is certainly not an airtight seal, but it seems to work okay for me so far.  however, i made sure that the doors were not warped when putting it together.  The metal used is rather thin, so if the doors are warped, it will not close very flush, and you will lose heat and smoke that way.  

Also, from the little bit of reading i have done on the forum so far, it seems that aluminum foil is the cheep and preferred mod for lessening leaks from doors that don't sit flush.


----------

